
Polyglot on the JVM with Graal - rbjorklin
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/polyglot-jvm-graal
======
rbjorklin
Between roughly 43:40 and 46:20: Q: When will it be available? A: Soon, very
soon. Very close to have something usable. Not another five years more like
months.

~~~
brudgers
The preview download, [http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/oracle-labs/program-
langua...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/oracle-labs/program-
languages/downloads/index.html)

